# Netflix and other us sites...



## anoush333m (Jan 18, 2011)

hello everyone....can anyone tell me how I can get netflix when I move to Dubai? I am assuming that since netflix is in US, I can not access it. Also, I am moving in June and would like to have my internet setup before that, so should I start the process now, since I heard they are very slow to activate/install your internet...and I am so lost without internet....thanks for your help.


----------



## Nightshadow (Sep 21, 2010)

Cant discuss VPN's on the forum. FYI. 

To the original poster, unfortunately even when finding ways to connect to Netflix, for whatever reason when attempting to stream movies it still detects you are not in the US and gives you an error message. Ive tried every possible trick I could come up with and simply had to cancel my service. 

Hulu you can still access though, so thats something I guess.


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Hello Anoush,

NS has already answered your question about Netflix. Now about setting up your internet before you move to Dubai....do you have a place rented out yet? 

You will not be able to rent an apartment/house unless you have your residence visa processed first. So, you will need to get your residence visa sorted out first and the rest will follow.


----------



## anoush333m (Jan 18, 2011)

pamela0810 said:


> Hello Anoush,
> 
> NS has already answered your question about Netflix. Now about setting up your internet before you move to Dubai....do you have a place rented out yet?
> 
> You will not be able to rent an apartment/house unless you have your residence visa processed first. So, you will need to get your residence visa sorted out first and the rest will follow.


Hi Pamela, thanks for your reply. You are correct I guess I worry too much about everything. No we have not yet rented a place so I will wait. Have a good week.


----------



## M-Dubai (Mar 23, 2011)

I just recently moved to Dubai, and as you have already been advised, even with several "tricks" I was told to try, netflix won't stream. With the advancements they have made recently to stream shows... it will be missed.


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Amazon works. If you are a prime customer, then they have lots of shows to watch. 

Hulu does work as well.


----------



## dchou1107 (Jan 21, 2011)

there are ways to get it working


----------

